# My FPS Engine Thread!



## binsky3333 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I just wanted to make a real quick thread announcing that i am currently working on my own FPS Engine. I am using lite-c with 3dgamestudio to create the engine. I am currently working solo and plan to keep working solo. Once this engine is 100%, i plan to get together a team and make an FPS. Eventually after 1 or 2 games I will probably make the code open-source. I hope to have this engine done in the next couple of months. Once I have the panel and such up and running, i will release a small demo! Hopefully this demo will be released in the next two days or so. Possibly by tomorrow.

Make comments as you wish. Also suggestions!!

FIRST DEMO RELEASE NOW AVALIABLE!
The first demo is a pre-alpha v1 release of the engine. The only thing that i know of that is buggy, is the health and ammo system and im trying to work that out. It works though sometimes the health and ammo will go to random numbers. Controls are normal FPS controls.
Link to download FPS ENGINE Pre-alpha version 1 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ywr1gb2w5yk
the password is: tpu
Link to download FPS ENGINE Pre-alpha version 2 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5zkwykndimj
the password is: tpu
Link to download FPS ENGINE Release 1 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yy24dm3mki2
the password is: tpu

Thanks to the following people:

skykast(for the panel)

UPDATES:

Added Walking 3/11/09
Added Running 3/11/09
Added Jumping 3/12/09
Added Stair Climbing 3/12/09
Added Guns 3/15/09
Added Shooting 3/15/09
Added FPS Regulation 4/17/09
Added Doors 4/17/09
GUI 4/17/09
Menu 4/20/09
Saving and Loading 4/20/09
Health/Ammo system 4/20/09
Level Change 4/23/09
Enemies 4/23/09
File System 4/28/09

GOALS:

 NONE

BUGS:

Fullscreen(Still some problems when you go into fullscreen) *FIXED 4-15-09*
Bullet shooting(Sometimes slide will go into continuous loop,bullet holes) *FIXED 4-15-09*
Could see through player *FIXED 4-15-09*
Ammo/Health collision problems *FIXED 4-15-09*

ScreenShots:
Normal View(No panel or crosshair)





standing/walking up stairs




Jumping




With Panel and numbers and crosshair


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 14, 2009)

Lookin good! Does it support 16:9


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Lookin good! Does it support 16:9



Hahaha well not yet... Though im working on it and it is really coming along.


----------



## EiSFX (Mar 14, 2009)

oh man thats looks pretty good make a whole game out of it and call it with something to do with TPU that would be sweet


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 14, 2009)

EiSFX said:


> oh man thats looks pretty good make a whole game out of it and call it with something to do with TPU that would be sweet



Yes i plan on making a game, once the engine is complete.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 14, 2009)

EiSFX said:


> oh man thats looks pretty good make a whole game out of it and call it with something to do with TPU that would be sweet



a game of tpu , DO IT


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 14, 2009)

Haha that would be pretty funny.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2009)

dude sick what engine are you running on?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice man! Those screenies remind me of the old Doom, Duke Nukem, Rise of the Triad games!


----------



## Fleck (Mar 14, 2009)

That's pretty awesome!  Do you plan to sell the games?  If so I want in on development


----------



## Triprift (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats very impressive be very interested to see how this comes along.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm very interested in this project! Keep going man!


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments!

Yes eventually i plan on making a game with this, and if it is good enough maybe i will get it published. When the engine is complete and i start on the developement of a game, i will need help. I will need people who have good 3d Mapping skills and modeling skills. So if you have any of those, stay tuned!


Also im using 3d gamestudio which uses the A7 engine.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

THIS LOOKS SWEET, btw when development time rolls around I have a friend who is good with MAYA and he is currently making a game himself...idk if you are thinking of paying your staff but if so he might be willing to help out, maybee even a trade-off, he helps you do the #D design and texturing and you help him with coding...but just an offer

anyways i posted your request for your panel in the GAU thread

I'll definately be following this


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 14, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> THIS LOOKS SWEET, btw when development time rolls around I have a friend who is good with MAYA and he is currently making a game himself...idk if you are thinking of paying your staff but if so he might be willing to help out, maybee even a trade-off, he helps you do the #D design and texturing and you help him with coding...but just an offer
> 
> anyways i posted your request for your panel in the GAU thread
> 
> I'll definately be following this



Ok thanks for letting me know about your friend... When i start my game developement i will take him into consideration!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 14, 2009)

this reminds me of the old N64 games!!!!! SWEEEEET


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 14, 2009)

As i said earlier i was going to try and post a demo of the engine within the next hour, but it seems as though i am having some problems publishing the game. I will have to delay the relase of the demo until tomorrow.

Sorry everyone!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

ok well take your time and work everything out...cant wait


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 14, 2009)

**Subscribed**

Waitin for the demo binsky!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 14, 2009)

ditto crnt wait man


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok everyone i posted the demo! Its a pre-alpha 1 so it is like a super early version.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Link??


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 15, 2009)

Its up in the main thread but again it is

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ywr1gb2w5yk
password: tpu


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2009)

dude sick good job...i have gamestudio A6 

but if you ever need help with skinning and stuff bro lemme know i own

cinima4d
poser
maya
lightwave
3dsmax
bryce
photoshop CS4


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 15, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> dude sick good job...i have gamestudio A6
> 
> but if you ever need help with skinning and stuff bro lemme know i own
> 
> ...



Thanks solaris, if i do ever need some help ill let you know.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> Thanks solaris, if i do ever need some help ill let you know.



if your into it maybe we can co develope something. i had some pretty good experience with A6 and if i look in my backup drive i think i have an installer program someware so you wouldnt need to upload all those files you could actually have it install. the problem is i dont know how expensive A7 is and im tight on funds.


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 15, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> if your into it maybe we can co develope something. i had some pretty good experience with A6 and if i look in my backup drive i think i have an installer program someware so you wouldnt need to upload all those files you could actually have it install. the problem is i dont know how expensive A7 is and im tight on funds.



Sure i would love to go into developement with you... Once i complete the engine maybe we can talk over something. Also you can get the upgrade from A6 to A7 for like 100 bucks or so.
http://www.shareit.com/product.html...55587&random=9cb80741cbb24b97a8de95ef276b0ff9
Look there.


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just completed guns and shooting. You can now shoot a bullet and it can hit stuff and make bullet holes, then the bullet holes disappear and sometimes the bullets ricochet and bounce around, making a ricochet sound.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 15, 2009)

sweet, that looks good so far dude, why arent the boxes seethru? it looks like the black background it still behind the boxes


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 15, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> sweet, that looks good so far dude, why arent the boxes seethru? it looks like the black background it still behind the boxes



Yea, i dont think the engine supports see through stuff.


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 15, 2009)

Also im just wondering... what kind of file would you like the next pre-alpha demo in. Would you just like a .zip file will everything in it, or do you want an installer such as installshield?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 15, 2009)

zip was fine for me


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 15, 2009)

Skykast did u get it to work properly and everything?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 15, 2009)

yah it started up and ran fine, but there here are a few pointers from my point of view, although this is an early demo and u probably know most of what im going to say

 - there is no maximize or minimize button
 - the guy runs realllyy quickly up stairs compared to on flatness which should be the other way around or at least the same
 - gravity is a bit heavy
 - when you move the mouse it takes lifting it up and swiping across the mouse pad like 10 times to get 360 degrees

thats all i see ATM without playing it too much


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 15, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> yah it started up and ran fine, but there here are a few pointers from my point of view, although this is an early demo and u probably know most of what im going to say
> 
> - there is no maximize or minimize button
> - the guy runs realllyy quickly up stairs compared to on flatness which should be the other way around or at least the same
> ...



Yea most of them i knew except the stairs one... I will try and fix all of those by the next pre-alpha relase, especially the mouse problem cause it is really annoying that you have to swipe your mouse 10 times to do a 360. Also should i use shift to run, or to walk?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 15, 2009)

uhm idk if u know how to do this but i like how they did it in fallout 3...if caps lock was on then shift was to walk if it was off shift was to walk

but if you cant do that personally i like shift to run


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> **Subscribed**
> 
> Waitin for the demo binsky!



+1
keep up the work


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 16, 2009)

not tryin to speak for binsky or anything but the demo is ready and a DL link in in the OP


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> not tryin to speak for binsky or anything but the demo is ready and a DL link in in the OP



didn't see that. thanks for pointing that out


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 16, 2009)

no problemo


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

gave it a try.. it worked ok. kinda cool would love to see it in full screen nice start


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hmmm i might possibly have the next pre-alpha out by maybe tuesday. It will have updated features such as shooting which is now 100% complete. Also it might have some targets you can shoot at. And also some other stuff.


Yea about fullscreen... Kinda have some problems with it, though when i get it sorted out, ill add it.

Acutally the engine has fullscreen you have to hit alt+enter... Though when you do that the game is going to start bouncing like crazy!


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to post some quick things i just fixed in the engine. First of all i finally fixed the bug in fullscreen mode. Now when u go into full screen mode it wont start bouncing all over the place. Also i lightened up gravity so u dont fall super quick, now it is more of a real life controlled decent. Ill try and get out a pre-alpha 2 soon.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 18, 2009)

sweet. i will be trying it out when you get it posted.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sweet. i will be trying it out when you get it posted.



+1 cant wait to see the improvements


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll try and get the next alpha out by tonight or at latest tomorrow!

Also im taking suggestions for the name of the engine... Like you know how the hl2 engine is called the source engine... Well i need to give my engine a name, so suggestions are open!

Thanks!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 18, 2009)

hmmm well i like how Crytek made it so their games have their engines name in em like their engine name is "Cry Engine" and their games are Crysis

but idk what kinda themed games are you thinking of making? WWI, WWII? or modern warfare? or futuristic? or what?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 22, 2009)

Binsky if you ever need any Photoshop work done. PM me. Also the stairs screenshot looks like the view is a little low. Almost like you were on your hands and knees. IMHO.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 22, 2009)

Props to you man. Good effort!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 22, 2009)

well my Kaspersky detected your file as a keylogger...


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 25, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> well my Kaspersky detected your file as a keylogger...




What my game engine? Hmm weird well its not. The only reason why that could be happening is because when u run the engine it scans for keys pressed and stuff to make the player move/shoot etc.


----------



## Altered (Mar 25, 2009)

If you make a TPU game are the characters names going to be TPU members Nics. HaHa would be funny to have a "Altered" character LMAO 

Very nice work though


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 25, 2009)

I know i planned on releasing the Pre-Alpha 2 like a week ago, but i ran into some minor problems and most of them are already solved. Ill try and get it out soon!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 26, 2009)

k sweet i cant wait to see the improvements!


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok everyone, i just posted the download for the pre-alpha version 2 of my FPS engine. The download is in the main post. Basically this release just includes shooting. You can now shoot a bullet, and a bullet hole will appear. Have fun playing around with it, AND ALSO REMEMBER TO POST ANY BUGS OR PROBLEMS, OR SUGGESTIONS!!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 28, 2009)

its pretty good except the mouse movement still isnt that good and about 50-50 of the time you can shoot thru the stairs and the gravity on the jump is still to heavy but its getting better


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 28, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> its pretty good except the mouse movement still isnt that good and about 50-50 of the time you can shoot thru the stairs and the gravity on the jump is still to heavy but its getting better




Ok i guess ill keep working on... Try and get out those bugs.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2009)

wish i could test it out for you again but my internet is being so S L O W ! ! ! ! ! !         (wait for it wait for it)


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

so whats next for the engine?


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 30, 2009)

thats reaaly kwl i dnt like the way the mouse goes i mean i dnt no how to get it to go full screen an as the mouse is still movin in the backgroun if it goes of the game itl click on things on my desktop if that makes sense, plus when you look down you can see 'through' ur body but deffo betta then i could do


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

yah really I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## binsky3333 (Apr 14, 2009)

Lol wow i havnt really posted a lot lately about my updates and stuff... Though the thing is that i have been doing a lot of thinking about the engine and have decided to redo the weapons system, because the current system is very buggy and such. Now i need everyones help on this question. Should i go for a real bullet weapon system(Actual shoots and real bullet model) or should i go with a trace weapon system(Shoots and invisible line and checks if it hits anything).

Also i kind of though of a name for the engine... how about "The Rancid Engine"

Sincerely Binsky3333


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 14, 2009)

I think a real bullet system sounds better. But I don't know anything about this stuff..


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 14, 2009)

rancid by the band you mean


----------



## binsky3333 (Apr 14, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> rancid by the band you mean



meh... yea i guess they inspired me a little


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 14, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> Lol wow i havnt really posted a lot lately about my updates and stuff... Though the thing is that i have been doing a lot of thinking about the engine and have decided to redo the weapons system, because the current system is very buggy and such. Now i need everyones help on this question. Should i go for a real bullet weapon system(Actual shoots and real bullet model) or should i go with a trace weapon system(Shoots and invisible line and checks if it hits anything).
> 
> Also i kind of though of a name for the engine... how about "The Rancid Engine"
> 
> Sincerely Binsky3333



Wouldn't it be easier to program it the 2nd way and have it be just as efficient?

Also I like the name Rancid Engine, that's pretty cool.


----------



## binsky3333 (Apr 14, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to program it the 2nd way and have it be just as efficient?
> 
> Also I like the name Rancid Engine, that's pretty cool.




You are exactly right... The easiest and most efficent and fastest way for the bullet to "travel" is to use a trace. Plus I think that is what most videos games use(Dont quote me).


----------



## binsky3333 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yup... I have decided to go with the trace Weapon System. Also I will be added Enemy Artifical Intelligence soon, after i finish the new weapons system!! Also i might even make a new test level and include a level editor! Also i will maybe up the res from 800x600 in fullscreen to maybe 1600x1200 and the Color bit from 16 to 32 for better graphics(even though the ones now are pretty good).


----------



## morpha (Apr 15, 2009)

Im pretty sure most games use the 'trace' method. If it hits somethign it just puts a bullet hole texture where it hits and then uses the lovely physics equation I = R (angle of Infraction is equal to the angle of the reflection.) to re-calculate the trajectory of the lines 'richoette'


----------



## binsky3333 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok everyone, I just looked at my FPS engine directory and it is sooo freakin unorganized... So i am going to totally rebuild the engine's directory and scripts and everything to make it more organized. Also ill prob have a new demo out soon.


----------



## binsky3333 (Apr 17, 2009)

WOOOO! Everyone I am now proud to announce that the first version of Enemy AI is now complete. When withing a distance of the enemy or when you shoot him, the enemy will start to follow to you and actually shoot at you. If he hits you, health will be subtraced.


----------



## binsky3333 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well Everyone as you can see, there are no more goals left... the engine is finally done and now in its beta testing stage. I guess im going to release a new version soon.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 23, 2009)

then start making a full game haha  ill be checking this out with new enemy ai

i mean game as in story i wasn't downgrading your work there man just wanna make shure


----------



## binsky3333 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yea i kno what you mean its ok... Im thinking of making a very simple first game such as a little zombie survival game like nazi zombies in call of duty world at war.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 23, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> Yea i kno what you mean its ok... Im thinking of making a very simple first game such as a little zombie survival game like nazi zombies in call of duty world at war.



I like zombies  I'd love to give you feedback if you ever decide to make a game.


----------



## binsky3333 (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh trust me i will defiently be making a game... I already am assembling a team of school friends who are interested!


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey, I would definitely like to design models and maps and all that, or at least help.  I'm a fairly decent artist.  So let me know for sure, and let me know what apps I should get for modeling, and I'll be in it with ya.  I am serious about this.


----------



## binsky3333 (Apr 24, 2009)

Sure I'd love for you to help out... I alread have a modeler, but it would be great to have another one... Also could you possibly do mapping, because i dont have a mapper?


----------



## binsky3333 (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestion for the first game i am going to make with the engine? Do you guys want like an arena game like Quake III or like a zombie survival game? Remember this is just going to be a mini game not a full-lenght game... as of now.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 30, 2009)

Do a zombie survival game! Should be fun and relatively simple.


----------



## binsky3333 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok! Do you guys want it uhh based off of nazi zombies, or new gameplay?


----------



## binsky3333 (May 1, 2009)

So anyway, im going to need some help with modeling cause i cant model for my life and my other modeler is having some problems. So if anyone is interested just state it in a post. 

Thanks!


----------



## Studabaker (May 1, 2009)

Refer to post #77


----------



## binsky3333 (May 1, 2009)

Hahah ok so do you think you could whip up a couple of models. Im going to be doing a zombie survival situation with multiple levels and it is going to be based in present time, so there will be present guns. I already have an ak-47 model ill probably need a pistol maybe a bretta and some other guns with i will figure out later.


----------



## Studabaker (May 1, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> Hahah ok so do you think you could whip up a couple of models. Im going to be doing a zombie survival situation with multiple levels and it is going to be based in present time, so there will be present guns. I already have an ak-47 model ill probably need a pistol maybe a bretta and some other guns with i will figure out later.



yep, what software/formats do you use for the models.


----------



## binsky3333 (May 1, 2009)

.mdl is preferred but i can also use .md2, .x and .3ds


----------



## binsky3333 (May 3, 2009)

Anyone interested in joing the zombie survival team please post it here.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 3, 2009)

ill give it a try


----------



## binsky3333 (May 3, 2009)

Also can you list your skills, Mapping, Modeling, Graphic Arts, ETC.


----------



## SkyKast (May 8, 2009)

i'm wiling to do some texture creation/graphic arts for game logos or whatever you need


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2009)

I can do playtesting and stuff. I don't know how to code or anything but I know how to play games


----------



## n-ster (May 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I can do playtesting and stuff. I don't know how to code or anything but I know how to play games



+1 I can too 

P.S: bullet holes in thin air xD


----------



## crtecha (May 8, 2009)

looks good if you need a tester I'd love to help out.  I know you said your working solo.


----------



## n-ster (May 8, 2009)

also, the bullet holes are always a bit to the right side of where it should be...


----------



## Studabaker (May 8, 2009)

bullet holes are in the middle of the air, and sometimes there are two holes when you shoot near a wall, one on the ground and one on the wall.


----------



## n-ster (May 8, 2009)

yea it looks like a ricochet though... the in thin air bullet holes are fun xD another thing, you should be able to see yourself (with it being transparent) and ESPECIALLY your hand looks bad xD  as I said, the bullet also goes a bit top right from where it should

when you go up the stairs, you have 3 hands... 2 of your hands as if your running and one holding the gun 

also, sometimes it just doesnt stop shooting or running...


----------



## binsky3333 (May 10, 2009)

Yea everyone, all of those problems are from FPS Engine V1... I have totally rewritten the whole engine and everything, many many things were improved.... a lot was changed. I guess ill have to get out a new demo.


----------



## binsky3333 (May 10, 2009)

Yea everyone, all of those problems are from FPS Engine V1... I have totally rewritten the whole engine and everything, many many things were improved.... a lot was changed. I guess ill have to get out a new demo.

Also is there anyone interested in doing level design?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2009)

I could take a stab.  I have a few maps I made for Nightfire (similar to HL1 engine) I could try to port to your engine.


----------



## binsky3333 (May 11, 2009)

Yea basically all i need for my frist game DEAD: Zombie Survival is a map that is just a house with 2 floors. I already have my own little version i made up if u want to take a look at it. Also i could send you the map editor i am using. Also the website has some really great tutorials on the map editor.


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

I was thinking of a good name and for some reason the name 'Damn Near Dead' stuck in my head.  Hey maybe it could make a good name for the sequel


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2009)

What map editor?  I could convert from HL to another format if they are somewhat compatible.

dm_octagon might work well for a zombie slug fest.  It is three stories tall and pretty open in the middle.


----------



## binsky3333 (May 12, 2009)

Im using the 3d gamestudio map editor called WED. Information about it is on their website which is www.3dgamestudio.com you can look around if you want... Also that sounds like a good map concept. Here is a link to the tutorial downloads for the WED, its not free so ill have to send over a version to you. http://download.conitec.net/wed_tutorial_e.zip
Just look under the WED section of those tutorials, i found them very helpful in figuring out the different tools in it.


----------



## binsky3333 (May 13, 2009)

Looking for someone to do modeling... Preferably character modeling.

Thanks!


----------



## binsky3333 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have currently taken a little break from my engine and the zombie game. I am currently just looking around at different engines, that i could use for other games. One that really stood out was the cube 2 engine and the ioquake 3 engine.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jun 5, 2009)

I checked out your engine. Reminds me of cs 1.6  

Good job.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks! Anyway anyone interested in modeling... looking for somone that can do character modeling and gun modeling. Also anyone who would be interesting in textures please contact me.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well... summer is quickly approaching and i only have 2 days left in school, so i am going to start brainstorming for my summer project with my new game engine i created. As before i was talking about a zombie game. This sparked many ideas. One of my main ideas was a game where you and other players are in a open playing field. You have 2 minutes to build up a base, before the zombies start attacking it. You can add all kinds of things to it, if you have enough money. You would get money from kills. Another idea i had was similiar to that, except this time there are 2 teams. Each team has 2(or whatever) minutes before the game starts to build a simple base. Then the teams clash and attack each and earn money by getting kills and doing damage to the other base. You can then add stuff to your base and upgrade, etc. Which idea do you guys like? The 1st one or the 2nd one?


Thanks!


----------



## a_ump (Jul 10, 2009)

i like the 1st idea. I thk it'd be more exciting tryin to stay alive from zombies eating away at your base as you upgrade it and kill them. Also you would make it so you coudl repair what you already have on the base right? I haven't downloaded your demo but i'm going to even though you said you've reworked the engine just to get a feel for what you were tryin to do .  this type of work from random mofo's  is awesome i love when people do this type of stuff outa the blue.

EDIT: i read this whole thread so i'm assuming your re-done engine is much better. Not sure if you've changed the models or anything for the gun in the hand. but it looked like the guy was in-bread and just had one huge as finger instead of 3 fingers grasping the gun with 1 finger over the trigger. Have you made any changes graphically? texture wise i wouldn't complain especially for a home job. I wish you'd quite teasing us about AI when we can't experience and test it . Keep it up dude, its been a while since anyone posted but i'm still looking at it, sorry i don't have coding/modeling skills to help out.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 11, 2009)

Alright cool. Yea one of those or i am going to add an option of a 3d physics sandbox.


----------



## a111087 (Jul 11, 2009)

do you plan to sell your game once you are done or is it just for fun?


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 11, 2009)

Just for fun free open source.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 11, 2009)

I think im gonna try out a really quick physics sandbox with the name of PhysixFun. Then after that im gonna start of the zombie defense.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you think you could post a layout of your goals and progress with your game that you have in mind or what your working on like you did when you were making the Rancid Engine?


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yea sure.... Once i actually decide on a project i am going to do im going to make a whole new thread with all the progess and stuff.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 12, 2009)

what happened to the beta lvl idea of building a base and whatnot? or are you adding more to your engine like the physics idea?


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 12, 2009)

that zombie idea sounds great, the first one with building a base then defending it. Are you working on that mate coz it sounds like my perfect sorta game, i love base building, like age of empires but i love fps zombie shooters so it sounds perfect for me keep us posted man i wish i had anyform of skill and could help out, all i can do is play them well


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 13, 2009)

/tag


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 13, 2009)

Alright so yea by popularity i guess i am going to go with the idea where you are stuck somewhere, you have some time to build up a fort, then zombies attack and u can upgrade, etc. For the first map im thinking an empty warehouse? Maybe a house? Any suggestions on maps would be appreciated. 

Thanks!

Also a new thread will be started soon.


----------



## AKlass (Jul 13, 2009)

If you need I can do weapon modeling in 3ds max. Since I model weapons for a Halo ce team


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 13, 2009)

If you could do that, that would be awesome! I am in need of modelers. I had one modeler but he really wasnt into it and kinda of just quit.


Also i am going to need a name for this game, i was thinking DEAD Survival Defense? Or DEAD Zombie Defense


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 14, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> If you could do that, that would be awesome! I am in need of modelers. I had one modeler but he really wasnt into it and kinda of just quit.
> 
> 
> Also i am going to need a name for this game, i was thinking DEAD Survival Defense? Or DEAD Zombie Defense



I moved and didnt have the net for 6 months?


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 14, 2009)

Nah it wasnt you solaris. It was one of my friends from school.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is a rough outline of the game. Tell me if you like it or not, and what you want changed.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 14, 2009)

Stronger Zombies the further you go in the game? and they would give more $$?


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yea ill add something like that.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 14, 2009)

also, maybe consider bonuses at the end of each wave depending on damage to the fort/defense. Less depending on how hard you make this but just an idea, if your fort only recieves 5% damage, $150 bonus, 90%-$100, or something to that sense. The rest looks good. and the sooner you find time to get it out as a beta or file for us to try out the sooner we can recommend what else you could add or change to improve it . I'm actually pretty siked to see how far you've come with your engine as you said you've pretty much re-vamped it.  good luck man i'm waiting


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 14, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> I moved and didnt have the net for 6 months?




excuses, excuses 

heheh


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 14, 2009)

For the people who wanted to see the new versions and all the updates, i have posted it.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 14, 2009)

the reloading... you can go in negative amount of bullets and still reload! infinite ammo ftw  How do you change weapons? nvm you use the numbers...

negative life? WOOT godmode


----------



## a_ump (Jul 15, 2009)

the aim is much better, though there isn't any difference in damage between the M16? and pistol, 4 shots to kill, and where you shoot doesn't make a difference either. The jump is still really speedy, like your a rocket takin off at first and then the drop or come down is better than previously but still needs slowed down some. No hands or body visible which i'm sure you already new. Fix those issues and i thk it'll be perfect. only thing to change is could you add AA? or a higher res?


----------



## DarkEgo (Jul 15, 2009)

FAIL


----------



## n-ster (Jul 15, 2009)

-1100 life... nice


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 15, 2009)

w/e some minor bugs. Im not gonna fix them and just work on the new game.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 15, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> I was thinking of a good name and for some reason the name 'Damn Near Dead' stuck in my head.  Hey maybe it could make a good name for the sequel



i just read this an if names havent already been decided, dam near nuken i find good , ispiration curtesy of studabaker


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 15, 2009)

wat sort of buildings you thinking of being able to build? just walls or can you add towers for a better vantage point or even turrets? (but the amount you earn from a kill by a turrent is less maybe) or even having to build certain buildings to give you access to certain perks, i love the way this seems to be going man, i played a game on the net and its called madness defence, searce it its like a very simple idea of what your doing an im hooked on it so im gonna love this, sorry bout the double post lol


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 16, 2009)

In the very early versions, that wont be released to the public(but will be to tpu) there where only be crates and walls you can use.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 16, 2009)

right ok, i can imagine it takes allot of work so thats fair


----------



## a_ump (Jul 16, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> w/e some minor bugs. Im not gonna fix them and just work on the new game.



i meant no offense, it was just feedback, as was the other posts . I do feel that being invincible is a rather important bug to get worked out as then you'd never lose lol. Also are you looking to make it once your dead you lose or if you can't get the health bug fixed, would you just make so once your base is gone you lose? i really don't see the jump as a major issue cause i mean if my impression of what your going to try and make is correct, we'll mostly be shooting. Infinite ammo? eh i'm not worried bout that, i feel ya on getting the beta for your game in mind out to figure out any major bugs in it. the ammo thing i'm sure can be fixed later. Have you started anything for the game yet? can't wait to see progress on this


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 17, 2009)

Haha of course i can fix the bug, its a very very easy fix. I just dont have time cause id rather work on the game. In the game, you will be able to die and such. And for how you die and whats happens hasnt really been decided yet. Right now im just working on the fort building system and the interface you will use to build your fort.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 17, 2009)

kewl beans man , as usual keep us updated


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 17, 2009)

aye ditto this looks a great project, something different all we see on here is case mods


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 18, 2009)

I need ideas for when your in build mode. How do you guys want it? Like rollercoster tycoon buildmode or like garrys mod buildmode?? Any other suggestions. This is probably the hardest part.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

RCT FTW


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yea i was thinking that too. Gmod style would be just too slow. This would be the fastest and easiest when you are building your fort.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 18, 2009)

Alright so i have decided that the build mode is kinda going to be like an RTS. There is going to be a GUI on the side, with the things you can use to build, you can click on them and place them down and create your fort. Once it is done it will switch to first person view for the battle. Any input on this? You guys like this idea?


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2009)

I like it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I like it



+1


----------



## a_ump (Jul 18, 2009)

sounds fine man , i've never played garry's mod so idk what the difference is but who hasnt play roller coaster tycoon lol. ah i can't wait to see how you build this game


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 18, 2009)

I really do think this is gonna be pretty interesting and cool. Especially the build mode.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 18, 2009)

i agree, honestly this sounds like a 1 of a kind game. I've never played a game where you get to build your fort and then keep zombies at bay, and the RCT gui for building it sounds great. Honestly i can see this game developing into something really bad ass, especially with time.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yea hopefully!


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 18, 2009)

tbh honest id like the old age of empires style my self


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 19, 2009)

Well guys, im going away for a week, so i wont be able to work on this for a week. See you guys later.


----------



## binsky3333 (Aug 7, 2009)

Well everyone, you probably are thinking why isnt he working on his game? Well guess what, i have been a lot. I have made lots of improvements. You start in FPS view, then you can switch to build mode, you can move around like in a rts and you can place crates, and there is a ghost crate so you can be guided on where you are placing your crate. Then you can switch back to FPS and play around.


----------



## Nailezs (Aug 7, 2009)

dude this thing looks awesome


----------



## a_ump (Aug 7, 2009)

nice binsky . sounds like you have made a lot of progress. Waiting for the finished product


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 25, 2009)

i just tried the fps engine and imo, the character falls very fast after a jump. can you fix that?


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 25, 2009)

dude do you still need a HUD made?


----------



## binsky3333 (Sep 25, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> i just tried the fps engine and imo, the character falls very fast after a jump. can you fix that?




Yes i can fix that.



SkyKast said:


> dude do you still need a HUD made?



I might need a new GUI made for my new video... I will PM you if i do.


----------

